# The Show Went On...



## MRW Lights (May 7, 2020)

Let me start by saying I am truly fortunate and in the rare position that my job is deemed essential which I could not be more thankful for. While the theaters of my facility are closed until further notice we also house a TV broadcast facility and radio station. Up until yesterday we've actually been operating both remotely thanks to technology and an incredibly brilliant team of admins who built in a pandemic infrastructure without knowing they'd ever need it. Yesterdays broadcast required us to be on site which was both exciting and strange to be back all at the same time. Everyone wore masks, those in direct contact with others wore gloves, we all self monitored temperatures and symptoms prior to and while in the building. We segmented work stations to avoid cross contamination and worked to keep a social distance as much as possible. We proved what we could do with a bare bones crew. We learned how difficult it is to communicate via headset while wearing a mask and we started working again developing a new normal with a higher regard for health and safety. 

I don't say any of this to boast how I got to go to work, but instead to share how humbled I am by what it takes to accomplish what we all do. If anything I wish to share a glimmer of hope that the show will go on. It wasn't easy and we certainly wouldn't be able to open a theater to large crowds, with big casts and full crews, but while theaters and rehearsal studios are announcing permanent closings throughout the NYC area it couldn't have been better to unplug the ghost light, power on the relays and for a brief moment do what I've done for going on 2 decades. It may not be who I am, but it is what I do and I will continue to do it for as long as I am able. 

Be safe, Stay Healthy and Break Legs.


----------

